# water pressure



## jend (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all, we have bought a house in Paphos which we will use as a holiday home for now but do intend to move there in due course. The previuos owners were great and left everything in good order but the water pressure at the sink and showers is very poor. The mains water pressure to the building is fine but the house is fed from the storeage tanks on the roof. I would like to fit a booster pump but not sure if the pliumbing would take the extra pressure. Can anyone offer any advise please.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jend said:


> Hi all, we have bought a house in Paphos which we will use as a holiday home for now but do intend to move there in due course. The previuos owners were great and left everything in good order but the water pressure at the sink and showers is very poor. The mains water pressure to the building is fine but the house is fed from the storeage tanks on the roof. I would like to fit a booster pump but not sure if the pliumbing would take the extra pressure. Can anyone offer any advise please.


It should be ok to fit a pressure pump but make sure that when you are away you always turn it off. If you leave it on when the house is unoccupied and a pipe bursts the pressure will make any enusing floods far worse. I would however get a competent plumber to check your system before doing anything.


----------



## jend (Apr 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It should be ok to fit a pressure pump but make sure that when you are away you always turn it off. If you leave it on when the house is unoccupied and a pipe bursts the pressure will make any enusing floods far worse. I would however get a competent plumber to check your system before doing anything.


Thanks Veronica, can anyone suggest a plumber in Phapos who they would recomend to ask for a quote to fit a pump??


----------

